# 2009 class merit for MBBS and BDS



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,
Can anyone provide me link/linfo about 2009 Merit % for MBBS and BDS for Overseas Students in both Govt and Private Colleges.
thanks


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

Muaaz said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone provide me link/linfo about 2009 Merit % for MBBS and BDS for Overseas Students in both Govt and Private Colleges.
> thanks


Muaaz, there is no such site that will give you that information.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

You could check out uhs.edu.pk for the government medical colleges merit list and %age though.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

for govt colleges go to uhs.edu.pk


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

missakhwand said:


> You could check out uhs.edu.pk for the government medical colleges merit list and %age though.


Yeah but he wants to see the merit list for "Overseas students" not Pakistan students.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

well you could get "Overseas students" merit list and %age from UHS if you have taken entry exam in UHS.


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

hammad khan said:


> well you could get "Overseas students" merit list and %age from UHS if you have taken entry exam in UHS.


None of the Overseas students passed the UHS test, according to HEC and UHS. And UHS won't give you that information, trust me.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

ZainShah said:


> None of the Overseas students passed the UHS test, according to HEC and UHS. And UHS won't give you that information, trust me.


Hi, everyone i m really surprised to read the above statement,is this really true!!!!!!
If so then where are these all overseas student are accommodated.As far as i m concerned I m just taking my O levels n trying to get more n more info abt this admission issue before the time comes.But if Zainshah's information is correct then it means I shd be forgetting my long time dream of becoming a med/dental student for always?????
Seniors please contribute to this thread.


*[Mod Edit: Please read the forum rules.]*


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

Muaaz said:


> Hi, everyone i m really surprised to read the above statement,is this really true!!!!!!
> If so then where are these all overseas student are accommodated.As far as i m concerned I m just taking my O levels n trying to get more n more info abt this admission issue before the time comes.But if Zainshah's information is correct then it means I shd be forgetting my long time dream of becoming a med/dental student for always?????
> Seniors plz contribute to this thread.


Muaaz, only 6 A levels Pakistani students passed the UHS entry test in the whole province, and all the foreign students had to give the entry test from the "A levels" syllabus, when infact the Americans and Canadians students did not study that course. Alot of students protested but with no successful outcome. {Read my "PTAP scheme, a little unfair" thread}. That will help you out in getting a better understanding of the whole ordeal.

You can apply through PTAP, and they don't require entry test or SAT 2, but only if you fall into their merit list which consists of the top 15 to 20 overseas students only, with marks of 850 and above.

HEC, which is your only other option, requires either UHS entry test with atleast 440/1100 marks OR SAT 2, with 550 marks in each of the 3 science subjects.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi zainshah,thanks very much for your contribution.
Well I am an overseas pakistani currently residing in Riyadh,KSA but I dnt have a foreign passport so in my view I dnt fit into PTAP scheme.Do I?
Secondly are there any chances of getting admitted to some private med/dental schools in pakistan/
What are the normal % or equivalency required for getting admission in private schools especially for overseas pakistanis?
thanks


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

Muaaz said:


> Hi zainshah,thanks very much for your contribution.
> Well I am an overseas pakistani currently residing in Riyadh,KSA but I dnt have a foreign passport so in my view I dnt fit into PTAP scheme.Do I?
> Secondly are there any chances of getting admitted to some private med/dental schools in pakistan/
> What are the normal % or equivalency required for getting admission in private schools especially for overseas pakistanis?
> thanks


Private institutions are fairly easier to get admission into compared to the govt. colleges. In almost all of them, you just have to pass their entry test and if you make the list, you get in. But you must have marks 715 and above out of 1100 to apply anywhere in pakistan, govt. or private.

But the most important thing is that from 2009 Govt. of the Punjab has made it mandatory for you to pass the UHS entry test to get admission into any of the private institutions in Punjab. They won't accept SAT 2 or anything else, just the UHS entry test. If you don't pass that test you won't get admission into any of the private instituions of the Punjab.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

A good bet would be to 
1 swtich to the Pakistani FSc system right after your O Levels
2 Score about 850-870 in your Fsc(which should not be difficult if you are a hard working and compromising/adapting student)
3 Give the UHS entry test for Fsc students-it's easier to pass it,I gave it twice and passed it(the only reason I didn't get into a medical college was that I just didn't apply.)
4 If you don't make it to the government colleges-which is VERY probable apply to a private medical college and chances are that you'll get in.


----------



## drMD (Jan 19, 2010)

missakhwand said:


> A good bet would be to
> 1 swtich to the Pakistani FSc system right after your O Levels
> 2 Score about 850-870 in your Fsc(which should not be difficult if you are a hard working and compromising/adapting student)
> 3 Give the UHS entry test for Fsc students-it's easier to pass it,I gave it twice and passed it(the only reason I didn't get into a medical college was that I just didn't apply.)
> 4 If you don't make it to the government colleges-which is VERY probable apply to a private medical college and chances are that you'll get in.


 

Yup..thats exactly what you should do if you are doing o'levels,and want to get admission into a medical college in pakistan ...thats what I did and had a HARD time setting into the Fsc system!! #sad 

Thus I would recommend anybody who switches from o'levels to Fsc to join an academy as soon as you can after getting over from the o'level exams,thats going to be a lot of help since the colleges open really late and secondly the books are hard to understand without help =/


----------



## nimra rehman (Jun 9, 2011)

hi everyone ,,,
can anyone tell me about merit % dis year of fjmc


----------

